# Convair Projects



## Graeme (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking for any information, illustrations, 3-views on two Convair projects...

The Convair XP-82...





...and the *ORIGINAL* XF-92.





Thanks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2007)

XP-82??.


----------



## GaryMcL (Nov 6, 2007)

Graeme -

My suspicion is that the reference in your first scan is a typo. The XF-92A apparently originally carried the XP designation and was changed during the redesignation process in the late '40s early '50s. The F-82 was the Twin Mustang and it also originally carried the P designation.

These two scans are from a little picture book titled X-Planes and Prototypes by Jim Winchester. 

Hope this helps some.

Gary


----------



## Graeme (Nov 7, 2007)

GaryMcL said:


> My suspicion is that the reference in your first scan is a *typo*.
> 
> Hope this helps some.
> 
> Gary



It does. Thanks Gary. I did find a reference to a project *MX-82* at this site..

A Brief History of the Convair F-106 Delta Dart

_
"In 1945, subsequent to a conference attended by Convair, the US Air Force, and Dr. Lippisch, a determination was made that a new and considerably advanced interception aircraft, utilising Dr. Lippisch's theoretical concepts, was needed; consequently, a contract was awarded to Convair for the development of a new experimental supersonic fighter aircraft under requirements of *Air Force Project MX-82*. The design that resulted, designated by Convair as Model 7002 (known as the "Seven Balls Two" to project engineers and soon to be identified as the US Air Force XP-92) took early form on the drawing board as a ramjet powered delta-wing aircraft with the pilot's cockpit placed inside the forward end of the ramjet intake tube"._

(The first scan is an advertisement for an upcoming magazine, from 1976-would have been an interesting article)


----------



## GaryMcL (Nov 7, 2007)

Graeme said:


> I did find a reference to a project *MX-82* at this site..



That could explain the confusion. They either picked up the project number, which wouldn't necessarily have any correlation to the designation of the aircraft developed for the project, or it's just a coincidence that the project number matched a typo.

Either way it's interesting.

Gary


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2007)

A model of the original Convair XP-92 ramjet fighter..





From..

Unicraft Models 1/72 XP-92


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

That's one I've never seen before.  Looks like an RD-21 with Super Etentard drop tanks painted white sitting on a Japanese WWII float plane stand.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

That Convair XP-92 looks like some spacecraft toy from the 1950s. Those floats would have been very drag intensive wouldn't they?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2010)

What floats are you talking about? The aircraft is on a stand, not on floats...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think he's referring to the drop tanks.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought that the wheels were on a set of floats. I mistook this for an attempt to create a jet floatplane. They looked so much like one of the Japanese floatplane's floats.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I think he's referring to the drop tanks.



No I think you confused him with your "Japanese Float Plane Stand" post, because they don't look like Japanese floats either. You know those *rectangular* things underneath would not float very well either.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2010)

Who me? Confused?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2010)

Graeme said:


> A model of the original Convair XP-92 ramjet fighter..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otftch? This has your name written all over it.


----------

